# Natural test and gh cycle ?



## limitless (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi guys my friend who is natural dont wanna juse gear because he is scared of sides. So i was thinking he could take some mk677 and hcg and maby nolva and clomid all to boost his owen producktion of test and gh. What do you guys think about this could it give him at little bit of gain and help him. would the sides be worth the bennefits ?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

limitless said:


> Hi guys my friend who is natural dont wanna juse gear because he is scared of sides. So i was thinking he could take some mk677 and hcg and maby nolva and clomid all to boost his owen producktion of test and gh. What do you guys think about this could it give him at little bit of gain and help him. would the sides be worth the bennefits ?


 If your friend doesn't want to use test (sensibly IMHO) then chances are he isn't going to want to take the cocktail of other drugs you've come up with either (irrespective of whether it would or wouldn't achieve anything). Stop trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist would be my advice.

Also bear in mind not wanting to use gear is generally related to long term risks not just short term side effects.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Don't use drugs. That's what swim says. If swim changes his mind then a straight 2 mil of test is the current school of thinking.


----------

